# WANTED; Rear seats R34 GTR



## Mitchel (Oct 8, 2015)

Looking for R34 GTR rear seats.
Got a R33 GTR rear seats incase someone wants to trade + cash your way.


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

I seen r34 gtr
rear seats on eBay recently think they wanted £1k for them though ***55357;***56876;


----------



## Iain_21 (Aug 24, 2004)

Or just seen euroexports in the for sale section selling front and rear r34 grr seats maybe worth asking them may split it?


----------

